# Spring MVC Ajax



## Generic1 (26. Jan 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin immer noch dabei, das ich vom Client aus über AJAX mit dem Server kommuniziere und bin da in der Spring Doku auf folgende Seite gestoßen:

11.5.Handling Ajax Requests

auf dieser Seite wird der Datenaustausch aber nur für "Tiles" beschrieben - ich verwende aber ganz normale JSP's.
Kennt jemand einen Link, wo das Beschrieben ist?
lg
Generic1


----------



## FArt (27. Jan 2011)

Du bist ja mit deinen 700 Postings ein fleißiger Fragensteller.

Eine Bitte an dich:
Es ist eine Sache der Höflichkeit seine Threads zu verfolgen und sauber abzuschließen, z.B mit einer Rückmeldung.
http://www.java-forum.org/server-einrichten-konfigurieren/112359-jboss-session-jmx.html
http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeines-ee/111948-ejb-client.html
http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/112488-frage-threadlocal.html#post723340
... (...und noch viele Beispiele mehr....) 

Überflüssig gestellte Fragen ohne Rückmeldung der Lösung verschwenden die Zeit der Leute, die dir versuchen zu helfen und der Leute, die der Suche mächtig sind über deine Threads stolpern.

Google ist kein Hexenwerk, man muss es aber bedienen können und ein Mindestmaß an Verständnis bzw. Wissen (oder Bereitschaft Doku zu lesen) mitbringen. Das gilt auch für diese Frage hier.


----------

